# Anyone have any luck with MiniDSP and REW AutoEq for subwoofer



## truwarrior22 (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'm doing it right, but my results look nothing like the results shown at : http://www.minidsp.com/applications/auto-eq-with-rew

Also what "version" should I run the minidsp in? I have the laptop lineout connect to the minidsp input which outputs to the subwoofer input. I had it in version b but it was to quite so I changed the jumper to version a mode and it seems to be louder now.


----------



## truwarrior22 (Oct 27, 2009)

Here's my post on minidsp for more information, i.e. screen shots, etc http://www.minidsp.com/forum/minids...ve-any-luck-with-minidsp-and-rew-autoeq#13650


----------



## dboff01 (Feb 16, 2010)

I recently added a MiniDSP 2x4 box to my 5.1 configuration specifically for use with REW to EQ my subwoofer because REW measurements (as well as manual frequency sweeps) indicated I was having a huge room boost at 40 Hz. 

For info, my sub is a DIY 15" 5.1 cf ported box tuned to just under 20 Hz. My AVR LFE out feeds the BASH 500W plate amplifier on the sub and is set for an 80 Hz crossover. The BASH has been modified to have an HPF at 19.1 Hz. My measuring equipment is an analog Radio Shack SPL meter, a Behringer UCA222 sound card, connected to my laptop via USB. I fed the line out of the Behringer to an analog right channel input on my AVR. The line in of the Behringer was connected via RCA cable to the SPL meter. In order to measure just the subwoofer response, I temporarily disconnected the front right channel speaker wire from the speaker. I've got the MiniDSP in RevA jumper mode per an e-mail recommendation from MiniDSP for my configuration. 

I've achieved good results with REW and MiniDSP to squash/flatten the peak and generally improve the response as shown in the sample measurements below.









In order to achieve the above result, I created the filters using the following REW settings. For this particular measurement, I simply tried to best fit the target response across the existing pre-EQ measured response.


----------

